# Chalkboard paint in a bathroom



## rose4aname (Jan 30, 2012)

I would like to paint my bathroom with chalkboard paint but was concerned about moisture. I have a small bathroom and no window but I do have a fan. Often after my son showers there is moisture on the walls. Will this be a problem for chalkboard paint? I have a popcorn ceiling that seems to be flaky because of moisture also and I had planned to repaint it with a moisture proof ceiling paint. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

rose4aname said:


> I would like to paint my bathroom with chalkboard paint but was concerned about moisture. I have a small bathroom and no window but I do have a fan. Often after my son showers there is moisture on the walls. Will this be a problem for chalkboard paint? I have a popcorn ceiling that seems to be flaky because of moisture also and I had planned to repaint it with a moisture proof ceiling paint. Any suggestions? Thanks


Here is the only issue I see. Not that it would be a problem to paint your bathroom in chalkboard paint but realize one thing, chalkboard paint is basically flat paint. It will hold moisture because it is more porused. Now, I have flat paint on my ceilings in my bathrooms and have not had any issues with mildew or mold. After a hot shower, the ceiling will appear to be wet but dries relatively quickly.
I'm not exactly sure why you would want to paint your bathroom with chalkboard paint but it's your place and to each his/her own. The chalkboard paint (flat black) will show every little scuff, rub mark, oil, hair gel, etc,. You may want to think twice about it! Just word to the wise.
You ceiling is most likely flaky now because it was not prepped right in the first place.


----------



## rose4aname (Jan 30, 2012)

*chalkboard*

I was actually going with a spruce colored chalk board paint not black but I do understand what you are saying. I am not sure what you mean about prep work to the ceiling, it was sprayed on popcorn stuff, as far as I know it has not been redone since the contractor did it. 
I have a simi-gloss on the walls now and it seems to drip more, I sort of thought that a flat would be better as far as drips go.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

rose4aname said:


> I was actually going with a spruce colored chalk board paint not black but I do understand what you are saying. I am not sure what you mean about prep work to the ceiling, it was sprayed on popcorn stuff, as far as I know it has not been redone since the contractor did it.
> I have a simi-gloss on the walls now and it seems to drip more, I sort of thought that a flat would be better as far as drips go.


Most likely the original contractor did not prime the ceiling properly before applying the popcorn. I do a lot of work in a highrise apartment building and see this problem all the time. What happens is the ceiling gets chalky and then the popcorn finish begins to fail. 10 times out of 10 there is no primer under the popcorn.
I've used an egg-shell finish in all of my bathrooms. Not sure I would use flat for the reasons I listed above but again, to each his/her own. If you want to use flat on your walls.....why chalkboard paint?


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

semi-gloss is good in the bathrm because it keeps moisture on the surface. That's where you want it. 
If you want a chalk board/ flat paint, maybe consider a bathroom fan, if you don't have one already? They are a great investment regardless of what paint you use.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ARC Painting said:


> semi-gloss is good in the bathrm because it keeps moisture on the surface. That's where you want it.
> If you want a chalk board/ flat paint, maybe consider a bathroom fan, if you don't have one already? They are a great investment regardless of what paint you use.


 
post #1 "but I do have a fan."


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Two things strike me. Why would anyone put an absorbent material, like popcorn, on a bathroom ceiling? Can't say I've ever seen that. Water removes popcorn. The constant barrage of moisture over time will degrade the popcorn, and I don't think it matters whether you have a moisture proof paint as a base for it. OP, you can't paint popcorn in traditional fashion with a brush and roller, at least not without destroying the texture, it must be sprayed. If it's a problem, remove it and put a traditional bath stable finish on the ceiling, it's had its run. 
Why would you contemplate putting chalkboard paint on bathroom walls? I know why people use it, but why is that necessary in a bath? Is that to keep occupied while on the john? I'm baffled. You're only asking for trouble. 
Branik, how old are your flat bath ceilings? If your ceilings are getting wet, the moisture is traveling both ways. It's evaporating off the surface and wicking into the drywall. It will over time begin to fail. That's a fad in new construction/new school painting these days, to paint bath ceilings with flat, the same absorbent/clay junk flat they shoot on all the walls and ceilings. It's not totally taboo, but it takes years to determine if the environmental conditions of the bath and usage can handle it without breakdown.


----------



## rose4aname (Jan 30, 2012)

http://hammersandhighheels.blogspot.com/2010/12/mini-bathroom-is-done-its-nonsense-but.html
This is what I was looking at. - We have popcorn everywhere, the house came that way.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

rose4aname said:


> http://hammersandhighheels.blogspot.com/2010/12/mini-bathroom-is-done-its-nonsense-but.html
> This is what I was looking at. - We have popcorn everywhere, the house came that way.


Hiya Rose,

I, for one, like the idea of a chalkboard paint in your bathroom...except for the fact you've got a shower and moisture issue. Many of the "chalkboard" paints on the market today are made of very high quality acrylic resins not dissimilar to those used in "ultra-premium" finishes - and the sheen is really more in the eggshell range than flat (that's good). These finishes are usually pretty moisture, mildew and stain resistant and extremely washable....

Any problem using this as a finish may be due to the amount of moisture in this room, so a couple things you might want to consider...(1) get a larger bathroom fan capable of moving more air (steam), and you might want to consider one with a heater to minimize condensation on colder days. The reason for this is obvious...you don't really want condensation on your walls and especially not on those #$*&@# popcorn ceilings. Also keep in mind that *any* colored paint, regardless of quality, will be subjected to "colorant leach" - steam condenses on walls and water runs down the surface in rivulets causing temporary discoloration on the film (wouldn't do much for the chalk on the surface either). While this "colorant leach" doesn't really hurt the paint film (and it happens on lighter colors also, it's just not as noticeable), it is kind of unsightly...and (2) even though this has little to do with how a wall paint will perform, consider removing that popcorn crap from the ceiling...If it's been up there a few years, and condensation has been an issue in the past, I don't even know if it'd stable enough to paint. You'll probably have to do some surface work once it's removed, but it'll be worth it....then prime with appropriate primer and finish with a high quality acrylic paint. 

If you want to create the same effect as in the hammersandhighheels blog, the steam/condensation issue really needs to be addressed first. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I also vote for no chaulk board paint on the walls and for goodness sake get rid of that popcorn. They may as well have glued a sponge to the ceiling, it's imposable to clean, falls apart when you try to paint it, had to do repairs on, is a dust trap.
The reason they use it's is it's cheaper then doing a good job on the drywall finishing.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

No, the dingo ate yo baby!
(you have to look closely at the pics)

I see. Neat idea, but really only feasible in a perfect environment. Great to do in a powder room if you entertain a lot, people could scrawl for future claims of "I was here". Sign in please.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

If you really want something to write on, you should look for dry-erase paint, not chalkboard paint. Dry-Erase is a slick surface that uses dry-erase pens. Of course, your son's showering will ruin anything written there. If you want to write anything worth saving, use your computer.

Zinsser makes a great paint called Perma-White. It purports to be mildew-proof and works well in bathrooms. I have had it in a shower ceiling for years.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

jsheridan said:


> Branik, how old are your flat bath ceilings? If your ceilings are getting wet, the moisture is traveling both ways. It's evaporating off the surface and wicking into the drywall. It will over time begin to fail. That's a fad in new construction/new school painting these days, to paint bath ceilings with flat, the same absorbent/clay junk flat they shoot on all the walls and ceilings. It's not totally taboo, but it takes years to determine if the environmental conditions of the bath and usage can handle it without breakdown.


My bath ceilings are 4 & 6 years old now. Not a single issue yet and there may never be. Most likely, I'll be repainting before any issues arise. I know and do understand flat absorbs moisture but I really prefer the finish over the longevity.


----------



## Veg (Feb 2, 2012)

They do make an exterior chalkboard paint. It comes in basic black or green and really fun, cool and bright colors. We used a color called Dinosaur on the exterior wall of our garage... after my husband 'smooth troweled' the wall. 
It's great fun! and the kids use it all day long then wash it off with the garden hose. 
look them up, it's pricey but works great, sydneyharbourpaintstore_com.

V.E.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Popcorn ceiling should be scraped off. It is just a matter of time before it fails, especially in a bath. Popcorn ceilings were popular work of the devil and, as mentioned, used to save costs of properly taping and mudding ceilings. I slurry of texture pellets and THE CHEAPEST ceiling paint availed was sprayed on to untaped ceiling surfaces. 9.97 out of 10 times no primer was applied. Chances are when you try to paint the ceiling will start coming off in chunks.

As for chalkboard paint, as mentioned it is porous and not a good choice for a bath. And you have to build up a film thickness or it scratches easily. You would be better off framing and hanging a piece of chalkboard material or even a good old fashioned piece of slate. Bringing exterior finishes indoors is never a good idea, IMO. 

Or, I did a really fun bath for kids once using color changing tile. They could change color or draw on it with warm hands! They got no reaction if they tried to cheat and just quick rinse themselves with cold water. 

















An autobody shop could make you a nice color changing paint panel to hang. The most basic is an eclipse product that is opaque until exposed to heat. It then becomes transparent to reveal whatever base coat color, image, or whatever hides underneath it.


----------

